# مشاكل حفر ابار النفط والغاز



## المهندس848 (10 أغسطس 2010)

*:63:
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته يا أهل الملتقي .....
متعكم الله بالصحة والعافية وسدد الله خطاكم .
الموضوع / أريد موضوع 
بحث بعنوان مشاكل حفرآبار النفط والغاز 
*


----------



## محمد الاكرم (10 أغسطس 2010)

السلام
كتابDrilling Problems
http://www.4shared.com/document/qWJiylX0/Drilling_Problems.html
http://www.4shared.com/dir/12545069/6656d945/DRILLING_MATERIALS.html

وفقك الله


----------



## رشيد الخولي (11 أغسطس 2010)

يمكنك مشاهدة الرابط التالي...........
http://knol.google.com/k/مشاكل-حفر-الآبار-النفطية-و-الغازية-hole-problems


----------



## فارس740 (16 أغسطس 2010)

الــف شكـــر


----------

